# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  للمعنيين فقط :تغير باسورد إيميل الهوتميل

## أبو عبيدة الفلسطيني

عافاكم الله جميعا جميعا كلٌ في موقعه ....أما بعد ....
انا اليوم حابب أشرح طريقة تغيير باسورد الايميل للي بيعرفش .... المهم ركزوو شوية معي وما تخافوو الشرح بالصور إن شاء الله فش مشاكل.
طبعاً الكل بيعرف يفتح صفحة الهوتميل.وكما بالصورة بنضغط على خيارات (Options) .

ثانياً : بتفتحلنا صفحة الخيارات بنختار منها :عرض وتحرير معلوماتك الشخصية (View and edit your personal information) كما بالصورة .

ثالثاً: الآن زيادة في الأمان حيطلب منك وضع باسوردك كي تدخل على تعديل بياناتك الشخصية طبعا بنحطها .
رابعاً: وهي النقطة المهمة في الموضوع حتفتحلنا صفحة فيها شوية معلومات عنك وتحتيها كلمة معلومات مسجلة بلون أزرق , منها بنقدر نغير المعلومات الشخصية .
وبعد هيك نيجي للجد  , وهوا تغيير الباس (يعني كل اللي فات ولسا موصلناش للمطلوب ههههههههه) حنلاقي كلمة المرور بس نجم طبعا وجنبها كلمة تغيير بلون أزرق , منها بنقدر نغير الباسورد زي ما بالصورة . وهنا أنا حابب أنوه لنقطتين مهمات الأولى : في عنا خيار السؤال السري وبجانبه كلمة تغيير وهادا السؤال السري ضروري تغيروه وتحفظوه منيح وتعرفوا جوابوه وهوا بيلزم عند فقدان الباسورد إن شاء الله أشرحلكم طريقة إعادة الايميل عن طريق السؤال السري .(طبعا إذا لقيت تشجيع منكم  :Smile: )
والثانية : هيا الايميل البديل وهيا نفس الفكرة عند فقدان الباسورد بتقدر تبعت طلب إعادة طلب تعيين الباسورد على هذا الايميل البديل فلازم تحط إيميل ثاني إنتا بتعرفو أو ايميل ثاني إلك .(وأنا في الخدمة للي بدو يحط إيميلي هوا الإيميل البديل  :Smile:  )

رابعاً وأخيرا  : بنكتب الباسورد القديمة وبعدها بنكتب الجديدة وبدي أفيدكم فايدة في قصة الباسورد بدي أعلمكم كيف نكتب باسورد قوية:
كلمة المرور القوية هي كلمة مرور يصعب على الآخرين تحديدها بمجرد التخمين أو باستخدام البرامج التي تعمل تلقائيًا. وتعتبر كلمة المرور القوية خطوة أولى ضرورية لحماية معلوماتك الشخصية. وفيما يلي وصف لكلمة المرور القوية:
•	تحتوي كلمة المرور القوية على عدد من الأحرف من سبعة إلى ستة عشر. 
•	تُستخدم ثلاثة على الأقل من الأربعة أنواع التالية من الأحرف مع كلمة المرور القوية: 
o	الأحرف الكبيرة ‏(‏A،‏ B،‏ C‏)‏. 
o	الأحرف الصغيرة ‏(‏a،‏ b،‏ c‏)‏. 
o	الأرقام (1, 2, 3). 
o	الأحرف الخاصة (@ # $ % ^ & * ( ) _ + - = { } | [ ] \ : " ; ' < > ? , .) . 
•	كما يجب ألا تكون كلمة شائعة أو اسمًا معروفًا أو تتشابه مع كلمة شائعة أو اسم معروف. •	

وفي الختام أتمنى أن أكون وفقت في هذا الشرح وعلى فكرة هادا أول شرح إلي أكون عاملو أنا شخصيا بإيدي , وإن شاء الله يكون فاتحة خير عليا وعليكم , ولمن أراد النقل يرجى كتابة المصدر . هذا وبارك الله فيكم .
[IMG][/CENTER]

----------


## لامية العرب

ما شاء الله تبارك الله جهد تشكر عليه وخاصة التوضيح بالصور

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا عبيدة ونفع بك وبعلمك
وإن شاء الله تتحفنا باستمرار بمثل هذه المواضيع الطيبة 
وخاصة التي تخدم طلبة العلم غير المتخصصين في مجال الحاسوب 
فأرجو أن نرى منك عن قريب مواضيعا حاسوبية علمية شرعية ينتفع بها طلبة العلم الشرعي في تخصصهم
فوالله إنه لعمل أجره وثوابه عظيم عظيم 
وأوعى تتشاطر علينا ها إحنا عنا في المجلس ناس بتفهم بالحاجات هذي كتير (ابتسامة)
أسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى ويرزقنا الإخلاص في القول والعمل ويبارك في جهودنا آمين
بوركت..

----------


## أبو عبيدة الفلسطيني

*أحسن الله إليك أخي أمجد وأشكر لك مرورك وجزاك الله خيرا وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنك فينا وبالنسبة للشطارة إحنا مش حنتشاطر عليكوا حنتشاطر إلكو إن شاء المولى , كما وأشكر للأخت لامية العرب مرورها .*

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وفقك الله 
بالنسبة للأبيات التي في توقيعك أظن صوابها هكذا:

وما من كاتب إلا ستبقى ^^^^^^^ كتابته وإن بليت يداه
فلا تنسخ بخطك غير علم ^^^^^^^ يسرك في العواقب أن تراه

هكذا ورد مسندا في الطيوريات بانتخاب أبي الطاهر السِلفي 
وفيه قصة وهي:
 عن القاسم بن كَيْسان أنه قال: كان عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه لا يجالس الناس وينزل مقبرة وكان لا يُى إلا وفي يده كتاب فسئل عن ذلك فقال: 
لم أرَ واعظا أوعظ من قبر ولا ممتعا أمتع من كتاب ولا شيئا أسلم من وحده
فقيل له: قد جاء في الوَحدة ما قد جاء فقال: ما أفسده الجاهل وأنشد: فذكر الأبيات

وكذا جائت كذلك في المجالسة للدينوري منسوبة لبعضهم

وجاءت في العقد الفريد لابن عبد ربه ومحاضرة الأدباء للأصفهاني هكذا:

وما من كاتب إلا ستبقى ^^^^^^^ كتابتهُ وإن فنيت يداه
فلا تكتب بكفِّك غير شيء ^^^^^^ يسرّك في القيامة أن تراه

والله أعلم

----------


## جهاد هاني

جزيت خيرا على موضوعك

----------

